# I shed no tears for broken me



## helloyellowbird

I want to get the follow as a tattoo running down my neck. Thank you for the help :]


----------



## Marnavot

Can you please explain what does this sentence mean? "For broken me"- Do you mean something like "My broken self"?


----------



## helloyellowbird

Marnavot said:


> Can you please explain what does this sentence mean? "For broken me"- Do you mean something like "My broken self"?



Hmm, I'm not exactly sure how to put this in words. As in, you have been physically and mentally tormented and as a consequence you are say... not "normal" or shall I saw, forever haunted by the memories so therefore you are not the same. So I guess your unstable and unhappy self. If that makes sense!


----------



## Flaminius

Here is an attempt by a loquacious oft-erratic learner:
לא אבכה על אומללותי.
I wanted to express, literally, "I shall not cry over my desolation."  Native Hebrew speakers please kindly comment on this.


----------



## Marnavot

Flaminius said:


> Here is an attempt by a loquacious oft-erratic learner:
> לא אבכה על אומללותי.


----------



## amikama

I've just googled it - it turns out to be a verse of "Elephant Woman", a song by Blonde Redhead (never heard of this band).


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:


> לא אבכה על אומללותי.


Yes, . But if you want it to be more poetic and more close to the original, I suggest לא אזיל דמעותיי instead of לא אבכה.


----------



## helloyellowbird

amikama said:


> I've just googled it - it turns out to be a verse of "Elephant Woman", a song by Blonde Redhead (never heard of this band).



It's a great song !


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Another option, more literal but still sounds good is: על שברוני לא אזיל דמעה


----------



## Aoyama

Another option (sorry, no Hebrew letters) : *lo evke imlulaï...*


----------



## cfu507

aoyama said:


> another option (sorry, no hebrew letters) : *lo evke imlulaï...*



אתה בוכה על משהו, יש סיבה לבכי, ולכן חסרה המילה "על" במשפט שלך.​ 
אם קראתי נכון את מה שכתבת, לא נראה לי שאפשר לומר אימלולי בהקשר זה. אימלול זה משהו (ש"ע) שגורם לסבל. אתה לא בוכה על מה שגרם לך סבל אלא על זה שאתה סובל. אם מישהו דרך לך על הרגל, הבכי הוא בשל הכאב, לא בשל האדם שגרם לך את הסבל. ככה לפחות אני רואה את הדברים, ולכן לא היתי אומרת שאני בוכה על האימלול אלא בוכה בגלל האמלול. בכל מקרה, גם המילה בגלל/בשל אינה מופיעה במשפט שהצעת.​ 


flaminius said:


> לא אבכה על אומללותי.


להזיל דמעה אינה בהכרח לבכות. אפשר להזיל דמעה מבלי לבכות! זה אפילו פחות מבכי. ההבדל בין "לא אזיל דמעה" לבין "לא אבכה" הוא כמו ההבדל בין להגיד לא אקנה את המוצר הזה" לעומת "לא היתי מבזבזת אפילו שקל על המוצר הזה".​


----------



## Flaminius

> ההבדל בין להגיד לא אקנה את המוצר הזה" לעומת "לא היתי מבזבזת אפילו שקל על המוצר הזה".



דוגמה מעוד טובה.  טודה, *צפו*!


----------



## Aoyama

One more try, for what it's worth, a bit different from the song :
lo evke (al ?) shivrei libi = I shan't cry over the shards of my broken heart ...


----------



## helloyellowbird

בעל-חלומות said:


> Another option, more literal but still sounds good is: על שברוני לא אזיל דמעה



What's the translation?


----------



## shunshun

i would go with something more simple, 
*לא אבכה על נפשי השבורה*
or *לא אזיל דמעה על נפשי השבורה*

I shed no tears on my broken self


----------

